# Future of superliner equipment



## MDRailfan (Jul 22, 2019)

When the superliners out live their usefulness, any chance that the western trains/auto train/cap ltd would start running with viewliner sleepers and diners and single level coaches? or would they obtain new superliners?


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 23, 2019)

MDRailfan said:


> When the superliners out live their usefulness, any chance that the western trains/auto train/cap ltd would start running with viewliner sleepers and diners and single level coaches? or would they obtain new superliners?



I was always hoping myself whatever replaces the current Superliners, would also be 2 level cars like the existing cars. It would not be the same, if whatever replaces the Superliners would be single level. Though somehow I have this weird feeling that whatever replaces them, would also be 2 level. I would not want single level railcars to replace the Superliners, since those trains wouldn't be the same IMO without having a 2 level car! Ditto with the sightseer lounge(or at least some sort of car like that), as well. And of course, I also like having the full service diner cars on them, myself(which I worry Anderson may have sights on eliminating down the road, for contemporary dining which I worry isn't as good).

Of course I imagine there'd be certain issues(i.e. elevator or a ramp), that would need to be done if new such railcars were ever ordered. It does make me wonder how Amtrak accommodates those in a wheelchair on Superliners, do one of the coach car attendants or an employee sometimes bring out food to those in a wheelchair who can't get upstairs?


----------



## cirdan (Jul 23, 2019)

dogbert617 said:


> Of course I imagine there'd be certain issues(i.e. elevator or a ramp), that would need to be done if new such railcars were ever ordered. It does make me wonder how Amtrak accommodates those in a wheelchair on Superliners, do one of the coach car attendants or an employee sometimes bring out food to those in a wheelchair who can't get upstairs?



I don't know if this is down in coach (or how you would even go about attracting the attendant's attention if you needed something) but in sleeper I have definitely seen the attendant bring food down.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 23, 2019)

cirdan said:


> I don't know if this is down in coach (or how you would even go about attracting the attendant's attention if you needed something) but in sleeper I have definitely seen the attendant bring food down.



Good the SCA's don't forget those, sitting on the lower level of sleepers. I'd assume most coach attendants are the same way(aside from those few attentive ones out there), noticing how attentive the one in my coach car going west on Empire Builder train #7 was! Even talking to the lower level passengers, whenever I had to run downstairs to use the bathroom.


----------



## PVD (Jul 23, 2019)

It is Amtrak policy to offer at seat food service to mobility limited passengers, and provide it by request to anybody. On a S/L car they (mobility limited passengers) would normally be on the lower level.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 27, 2019)

The superliners are so much more "car efficient" than the viewliners. 5BR vs 2, 16 roomettes vs 10 (11 on new ones), family room. Lounge car is far superior to cafe car as are the diners with full length seating.
It's really a lot better for short station platforms.

I hope they stay with bi-levels.


----------



## PVD (Jul 27, 2019)

I believe the VL-1 is 12 rev roomettes, 11 on the VL-2 since the SCA room is not in the room number count on the VL but is on a SL, which has 14 roomettes. Doesn't change the validity of your point about everything else.


----------



## cocojacoby (Jul 28, 2019)

On another site, we have been actively discussing the fact that the Superliner design is 40 years old and is it possible that a more modern design with more modern construction materials allow a newer lower profile that could be used throughout the Amtrak system for all LD trains.

Here is a recent post:

I really think a low-profile Superliner could be built for universal Long Distance routes since these cars [LIRR Double Deckers] have a 6' 5" interior height. That still leaves the ends over the trucks at platform height for high-level boarding and any underfloor mechanicals and plumbing (showers, bathrooms, ADA room in sleeper [Viewliner module], etc.).

Some clever design could make things more comfortable like upper berth windows to make the rooms more open and bright. Also the cars could be built to run in pairs so that you could have upper-level walk-through at one end and a single high-level platform vestibule at the other. That would allow more efficient use of the interior space and also allow the placement of a large Family Room or Deluxe Suite at the blind end of the lower level of the sleeper.

There would be plenty of combinations possible (+ indicates the upper-level walk through):

COACH+COACH / LOUNGE+DINER / SLEEPER+

COACH+COACH / COACH+LOUNGE / DINER+SLEEPER / SLEEPER+

COACH+COACH / COACH+COACH / LOUNGE+DINER / SLEEPER+SLEEPER / SLEEPER+


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 8, 2019)

Since current Amtrak management has no interest in ordering equipment to replace the equipment currently used on most Long Distance routes, they are putting Amtrak into a position where some routes would have to be either modified for day use only or the route eliminated, thus freeing up Superliner cars that are in good condition to be used or to be cannibalized to keep other cars operating. Until Anderson and company are replaced or are forced to continue the long distance routes, I do not see any long distance equipment orders being made.


----------

